# Diamondback



## big john h (Aug 28, 2007)

My friend say this beast crossing the two-lane about 5 miles down from Angelo's & Sons outside Panacea/Alligator Point in Florida. He said there were 5 or 6 cars stopped and people taking pictures. I probably wouldn't have gotten so close but he said it was very docile and everybody made sure it crossed the road before they drove off.


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Aug 28, 2007)

I don"t care for snakes ,I would have ran over it.


----------



## cmghunter (Aug 28, 2007)

The is only two things missing from the picture.
A BIG rock or LONG stick.


----------



## goob (Aug 28, 2007)

yall are so wrong.................The BEST way to do it is pul up on top of it(until your dual rear wheels are directly on top of the snake) and smoke 'em off. Then you could always back up and do it again!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice pic. Ain`t no such thing as a docile diamondback. It might act docile, but touch him with a stick and watch what happens.    He`ll put on a show for you.


----------



## gahoghntr (Aug 28, 2007)

stupid is as stupid does,LOL


----------



## Jack Flynn (Aug 28, 2007)

big john h said:


> My friend say this beast crossing the two-lane about 5 miles down from Angelo's & Sons outside Panacea/Alligator Point in Florida. He said there were 5 or 6 cars stopped and people taking pictures. I probably wouldn't have gotten so close but he said it was very docile and everybody made sure it crossed the road before they drove off.


I brought this one home this past turkey season. Like I like em.....dead!


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 28, 2007)

Just before you run over them, slam on brakes, and it will gut and skin em'.


----------



## barzbait (Aug 28, 2007)

I was on Jekyll Island, Ga this past saturday.  Road past a gentleman that had just killed the biggest rattler I have ever seen in the wild.  That thing had to be 8 feet long.  It was just outside the campground, crossing the main road.


----------



## big john h (Aug 29, 2007)

i hate snakes too. but that's a big one


----------



## RJY66 (Aug 29, 2007)

Probably not a popular opinion amongst the good old boys around here but I commend your friend and the other passersby for not killing the snake.  One rare victory of education and knowledge over irrational fear and ignorance.


----------



## seaweaver (Aug 29, 2007)

Well I would have killed it..to eat it!
I don't mind non poisonous snakes at all.
Rattle snakes get to me more than Jaws did.
I worked in the Savannah Nat.Refuge for a year and NEVER got over the cotton mouths as they would chase you...but the rattlers at at the top, and I like the way they taste w/ Zateran's Crispy Southern.
cw


----------



## big john h (Aug 29, 2007)

*snake*

""irrational fear and ignorance.""



In the car, I admit I probably would have avoided it too as I am not that cruel, but having 2 young kids and 2 elderly parents - whenever I see rattlers, OR ANY SNAKE besides a garden snake, down at the lakehouse I always kill them.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 29, 2007)

All venemous snakes in my locale die if seen by me.


----------



## barzbait (Aug 29, 2007)

I normally would not have been for killing the snake on Jekyll, but given how close to the campgrounds, with all the kids running around, I have to agree with killing this one.  I leave them alone in the woods, but kill all poisonous snakes around the house.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Aug 29, 2007)

elfiii said:


> All venemous snakes in my locale die if seen by me.




Any Questions how I feel about them???
Ive lost 2 dogs to Diamondbacks; As  Nicodermous says "there is NO such thing as a doscile diamondback."
Well maybe a dead one.


----------



## Tombuster (Aug 31, 2007)

whats with the hand signals there? you flipping that snake off behind his back when he's not looking at you? skeerdy cat.


----------



## RFoxx (Sep 7, 2007)

big john h said:


> My friend say this beast crossing the two-lane about 5 miles down from Angelo's & Sons outside Panacea/Alligator Point in Florida. He said there were 5 or 6 cars stopped and people taking pictures. I probably wouldn't have gotten so close but he said it was very docile and everybody made sure it crossed the road before they drove off.



Beautiful!


----------



## cmhanks (Sep 8, 2007)

There is only three kind of BAD snakes........... live ones....dead ones.... and fake ones


----------



## contender* (Sep 8, 2007)

Both pics are of some purdy snakes. BOTH would have holes in their heads (if they had heads at all) if I'm anywhere near!


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw my first rattler in the woods today

it was but 7 inches long

and was trying to shake its little rattles


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 8, 2007)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Any Questions how I feel about them???
> Ive lost 2 dogs to Diamondbacks; As  Nicodermous says "there is NO such thing as a doscile diamondback."
> Well maybe a dead one.


Me too...I would have killed it.


----------



## jpf (Sep 9, 2007)

5 yards from my front door, he didn't live!
when I find them way out from the house I leave them alone but at my door they are dead.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 9, 2007)

jpf said:


> 5 yards from my front door, he didn't live!
> when I find them way out from the house I leave them alone but at my door they are dead.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2007)

jpf said:


> 5 yards from my front door, he didn't live!
> when I find them way out from the house I leave them alone but at my door they are dead.



That is one thick diamondback right there!


----------



## Chuck Martin (Sep 17, 2007)

There ain't but two kinds of snakes my granddaddy told me, rattle snakes and chicken snakes................if it ain't got a chicken in it's mouth it's a rattler


----------



## jinx0760 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Caption for pic!*

A true redneck

"  Hey ya'll, watch this!!"


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 17, 2007)

*What are You Scared Of?*

As long as the snake is minding it's own business and not a threat to anyone, why not just LEAVE IT ALONE!       Unless threatened, it will just wander off and not give you the time of day.

I've killed some poisonous snakes (rattlers and cottonmouths)  in my time because they were too close to  be comfortable with and I didn't want to take the risk of being bit while trying to capture and move them.  But otherwise, if the snake poses no threat and has room to just go about it's business and out of harms way to other folks, just LEAVE IT ALONE skeerdy cats.  

If it's a non-poisonous snake, I'll just pick it up and move it.  

HC


----------



## jpf (Sep 17, 2007)

I have watched snakes every bit as big as the one in my picture take just a few seconds to disapear under the pine straw. I sure would hate to be walking through the pines and step in the middle of him! 
still I don't just kill every one I see but anything that close to my house is dead,period!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 17, 2007)

Chuck Martin said:


> There ain't but two kinds of snakes my granddaddy told me, rattle snakes and chicken snakes................if it ain't got a chicken in it's mouth it's a rattler



I some how agree with yore GrandDaddy Smart Man


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 18, 2007)

I will run my truck off the road and into a tree to kill one a thousand miles from the house.  I hate em!!!


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 18, 2007)

tail_slider3d said:


> I will run my truck off the road and into a tree to kill one a thousand miles from the house.  I hate em!!!



So will I.


----------



## wdstang (Sep 20, 2007)

the only good snake is a dead snake!!!! kill em ALL!!!!!!!


----------



## caught (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey You Snake Eaters! I Cut Some Of That Pretty White Meat Off The Back Of A Timber Rattler(backstrap) And Fried It Up. Man Was It Tuff. What Did I Do Wrong. I Nawed On It A Little While Then Threw It To The Dogs.


----------



## deerslayer2 (Sep 21, 2007)

seaweaver said:


> Well I would have killed it..to eat it!
> I don't mind non poisonous snakes at all.
> Rattle snakes get to me more than Jaws did.
> I worked in the Savannah Nat.Refuge for a year and NEVER got over the cotton mouths as they would chase you...but the rattlers at at the top, and I like the way they taste w/ Zateran's Crispy Southern.
> cw


yes sir i agree rattlesnake is the best meat i ever tasted


----------



## deerslayer2 (Sep 21, 2007)

seaweaver said:


> Well I would have killed it..to eat it!
> I don't mind non poisonous snakes at all.
> Rattle snakes get to me more than Jaws did.
> I worked in the Savannah Nat.Refuge for a year and NEVER got over the cotton mouths as they would chase you...but the rattlers at at the top, and I like the way they taste w/ Zateran's Crispy Southern.
> cw


i agree rattlesnake is the best meat i ever eat it should be the other white meat


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 21, 2007)

I probably wouldn't have killed him. I would've shooed it away with a stick. Never mind, I'd have run over it thirty two times and then beat it in the head with a rock 23 times to make sure it was dead!!!! I'm skeerd of those things. They slide around on their belly for a reason!!!!! They're the devil!!!!


----------



## 4winds (Sep 21, 2007)

> I probably wouldn't have killed him. I would've shooed it away with a stick. Never mind, I'd have run over it thirty two times and then beat it in the head with a rock 23 times to make sure it was dead!!!! I'm skeerd of those things. They slide around on their belly for a reason!!!!! They're the devil!!!!



They're the devil. 

Then the devil is awfully tasty blackened or fried!!!


----------



## grizzlyblake (Sep 21, 2007)

If I get bit by a rattler on the way to my stand and die...and find out that some idiots took pictures of it crossing the highway and didn't kill it....you bet ima haunt everyone of them.

They don't do any good alive. They bite dogs, livestock, and me. So, it may be minding its own business and not posing a threat RIGHT THEN, but you can bet that he'll cause problems later.

C'mon people, do the right thing...


----------



## msc5195 (Sep 22, 2007)

Took this on Colonel's Island In Brunswick, Ga.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 22, 2007)

I almost shot my putter lookin them nassy critters over the net


----------



## snapper trapper (Oct 10, 2007)

*20 gauge*

If I ever see a rattler  I will get my 20 gauge  and three shells
of #4 buck and all three will go in the snake


----------



## Doyle (Oct 10, 2007)

I turned off the highway into my neighborhood last week and saw a little one about 16" crossing the road.  Not wanting to pass up a good opportunity for target practice, I pulled out my little P-64 and blasted away.  First 3 shots landed right next to his head.  Fourth shot hit him in the back.   Fifth shot was from very close and got him in the head.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Oct 23, 2007)

grizzlyblake said:


> If I get bit by a rattler on the way to my stand and die...and find out that some idiots took pictures of it crossing the highway and didn't kill it....you bet ima haunt everyone of them.
> 
> :



ithink if god would let me i would come back as on of thier kids that would be worse for them than the haunting. if you dont believe me just ask my moma


----------



## creeksidelc (Nov 3, 2007)

RJY66 said:


> Probably not a popular opinion amongst the good old boys around here but I commend your friend and the other passersby for not killing the snake.  One rare victory of education and knowledge over irrational fear and ignorance.



I do not agree with this.  I have walked and ran through way to much brush where I couldn't see my feet to say that we are afraid of snakes because of irrational fear and ignorance.  Some examples of stuff I have done and worried about snakes: fishing at a farm pond in knee high grass....playing paintball and running full speed through the woods........trying to find my dogs at dusk after they ran a swamp rabbit across a huge swamp......walking to the deer stand in the dark........camping in a tent on the edge of the river........All of these are things I enjoy and have the right to do, but are not as safe as they could be if venemous snakes are around.    Not to mention the chances of one biting my beagles as they stick there nose in a brush pile.    KILL THEM ALL!!!!!


----------



## dale (Nov 4, 2007)

Ignorance ??? - that would be leting it live to bite me or mine later


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 4, 2007)

dale said:


> Ignorance ??? - that would be leting it live to bite me or mine later



I agree Dale; kill em.


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 4, 2007)

jpf said:


> 5 yards from my front door, he didn't live!
> when I find them way out from the house I leave them alone but at my door they are dead.



That is a HUUUUUUUGE rattler!  I go out of my way to kill every one I see


----------



## Browning88 (Nov 13, 2007)

Down at lineman football camp we came accros 4-5 footer and our coach told us not to kill it so team boys and I proceeded to take a cinder block and take turns throwing it to see who could hit the head first.  Needless to say we mashed it's head clean off.  KILL THEM ALL!!!


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Apr 22, 2008)

I kill any venemous snake i see


----------



## Model 11 (Apr 23, 2008)

Kill! Kill! Kill!   All Rattlers!!!!!!!!!!nasty, Evil, Mean, No Good Rattlers.  Never,ever Pass Up The Opportunity To Take One Of These Out Of The Ecosystem.......shoot Em Beat Em, Lay A Drag On Top Of Em.....they Are Bad News,,,,,like Lucifer Himself!!!!!!!!  THE ONLY GOOD RATTLER IS A DEAD RATTLER!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Apr 29, 2008)

Kill all poisonious snakes... Don't give them the chance to bite someone else. I've been in tall grass and didn't know a cottonmouth was just two feet away from me until it decided to move away. My heart was in my mouth.
I've walked through heavy pinestraw on the ground only to have a rattlesnake rear it's ugly head about 3 feet away from me (well within striking distance) and the copperheads are the most difficult to see in leaves.
The good news is that the cottonmouth is not very agressive (or at least thats been my experience whenever I've encountered them).
The rattlesnake gives off a warning by rattling - I'm OK with that too.
But the copperhead smells like a cuccumber and if you can smell them; your way too close. They are very aggressive.
It's no fun getting bit by a snake, so please kill the poisonious ones and stop a fellow hunter from experiencing the pain.


----------



## Queegua (Apr 29, 2008)

When you're up to your arm pits in rats and other vermin that carry diseases, like ebola, Black Plague and the Huanta virus...(which you can't see) you'll wish you had'nt killed all them snakes... God works in mysterious ways....


----------



## Festus (Apr 29, 2008)

The boys came close to this rattler at Pine Log.  You could barely see it in the leaves.


----------



## bnew17 (May 6, 2008)

why would you not kill one...one less snake to kill ya, ya get some of the best meat out there, and a beautiful skin to make whatever you want out of.


----------

